# Bacon Cure Recipe



## tjohnson

Lots of guys asking about bacon again, so I thought I would post my Bacon Cure Recipe

I've made many batches of Belly Bacon & BBB, and this is the recipe I use.

It's taken some trial and error to get here, but this is what we like.

I use Country Brown Cure, and follow the instructions

You can use Cure #1 or Morton's TQ, but follow the manufacturers instructions carefully!

Enjoy!

Todd

*BACON CURE RECIPE*

12# Pork Bellies or Pork Shoulder

4 oz. Country Brown Cure(.32 oz. Cure/lb. Meat Adjust for Amount of Meat)

1 Cup Brown Sugar

2 tsp. Allspice(Optional Ginger)

2 TBSP Cracked Black Pepper(CBP)

2 tsp. Garlic Powder

2 tsp. Onion Powder

2 tsp. Cayenne Pepper

1 TBSP Kosher or Sea Salt(Optional 2-3 TBSP Salt)

Mix all ingredients thoroughly in a bowl.  If brown sugar has clumps, break them up.

Spread dry cure mix liberally on all exposed meat.

Place in ZipLoc bag and in fridge for 10 days & turn daily.

The meat will “Sweat” as moisture is drawn out.  This will mix with the dry cure and spices to form a brine solution.  If the meat does not “Sweat”, add 1-2 oz. of water to each bag.  I add 1-2 oz. of water upfront.

Remove from the fridge after 10 days and rinse thoroughly under cold water.  Test fry and if salt is too strong, soak for an hour in cold water.

Towel dry and place in fridge overnight, to form pellicle.  You can speed up this process by placing slabs in front of a fan, or hang inside smoker for approximately 1 hour without smoke.

I prefer to “Cold Smoke” Slab Bacon or BBB for 12 hours at temps under 100°, but you can also “Hot Smoke” at higher temps.  I’ve also had great success  smoking BBB at 140° - 160°, to an internal temp of 120°.  Again, 8-12 hours of good clean smoke is necessary.  The color should be almost “Mahogany Red” as it nears completion.

Allow the smoked bacon slabs to sit overnight, in the fridge, in-order for the smoke to mellow.  I like to slice my bacon thick, so I set my slicer at about 1/8".

Ends and pieces will have a stronger smoke flavor, and can be used for beans or other foods, where bacon is used.

Optional:

Before the pellicle is formed, sprinkle Cracked Black Pepper(CBP) liberally on one side.
Spread Honey or Maple syrup on one side, with or without CBP
Substitute 1/2 cup Maple Sugar for 1/2 cup brown sugar
Inject slabs with a diluted mixture of Real Maple Syrup and water


----------



## meateater

Todd Awesome ! What's country brown cure? Is that a brand?


----------



## smokeamotive

meateater said:


> Todd Awesome ! What's country brown cure? Is that a brand?


x2


----------



## nwdave

Perhaps I can help in this regard.  Here's a link to a seller:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=54

And from their ad on the linked page:
[h1]Country Brown Sugar Cure[/h1]
Complete-nothing to add. This cure is perfect for those that want a country brown sugar flavor and aroma in their product. This cure can be used for dry curing and for cover pickles that do not require over 7 days to cure.

~Dave


----------



## smokeamotive

Thanks Dave!


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Todd,

I have been using Pops recipe because it's so easy.

Yours looks interesting though.

Copied it & filed it for later use.


----------



## Bearcarver

No Good---Not Enough Bacon!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## meateater

NWDave said:


> Perhaps I can help in this regard.  Here's a link to a seller:
> 
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=54
> 
> And from their ad on the linked page:
> [h1]Country Brown Sugar Cure[/h1]
> Complete-nothing to add. This cure is perfect for those that want a country brown sugar flavor and aroma in their product. This cure can be used for dry curing and for cover pickles that do not require over 7 days to cure.
> 
> ~Dave


Thanks Dave.


----------



## fpnmf

Looks great Todd!!

I have a bellie thawing and will post the how to with Pops recipe soon..

I like seeing the different ways to make stuff..

  Have a great day!!

  Craig.


----------



## beer-b-q

Thanks for the recipe Todd...  I got it copied.


----------



## tjohnson

Quote:
I get my Country Brown Cure from a local butcher supply house, in 10# boxes.  It's premixed with brown sugar, Cure #1 and other chemicals to speed up the curing process.  They also have a Maple Sugar Version that's very good too.  I add extra maple sugar to this one and it's AWESOME!

Midwestern Research carries the very same cure 5# = $12.45

http://www.midwesternresearch.com/IW_Products.m4p.pvx?;MULTI_ITEM_SUBMIT

My first bacon recipe came from SMF Member, "CanadianWild."  I tried his recipe and liked it, and his recipe is the base for my recipe.   I tweaked it a little to what it is today, and figured it was time to share my recipe with other members, so they can enjoy my bacon too.

We tried brine curing side by side with dry curing, and we liked the results of dry curing better.  The flavor of the spices seem to come thru a little more with dry curing method.  I kinda cheat, and add a couple ounces of water at the start, so it's almost like a slurry or very concentrated brine.

Different strokes for different folks!

Whether you use Cure #1, a Premix Like Country Brown Cure or Mortin's TQ, it really does not matter.  It's about making bacon "Safely" and adhering to the manufacturer's directions.

Another very important factor is the choice of wood and the duration of your smoke.  I use Apple Sawdust or Pellets, and smoke for 12 hours.  Those who use Hickory, may find that 12 hours is too much smoke.  It's a bit of "Trail & Error", but once you hit the right combination, you'll know it!!!

Keep Makin' Bacon!

Todd


----------



## nwdave

Yep, since I brought these cures with me on the road trip, this week I hope to do some BBB just to show a certain few people how easy it is.  I personally feel the addition of apple juice to the mix really takes it over the top.  Got this one filed for immediate use.  Thanks Todd.

~Dave


----------



## shortend

Thank you for sharing your recipe, Todd. Sounds very good. I've used Bearcarvers and liked it, although, I really had to soak it for a good couple of hours changing water every 1/2 hr. to get the salt level down to where I liked it. I must be getting more salt sensitive in my old age. A lot of things seem to be tasting salty to me, whereas, they never used to before. Golden years, my foot! Lately, I've been using Pops brine with good results. It's really easy and I seem to be able to control the saltyness much better with it. I think next time I'll give your recipe a try.

Many thanks for all your fine products, advice, and contributions to this site. You've certainly helped kick my smoking experience up another notch! Can't wait to try that new Pellet smoker!

ShortEnd


----------



## fpnmf

ShortEnd said:


> Thank you for sharing your recipe, Todd. Sounds very good. I've used Bearcarvers and liked it, although, I really had to soak it for a good couple of hours changing water every 1/2 hr. to get the salt level down to where I liked it. I must be getting more salt sensitive in my old age. A lot of things seem to be tasting salty to me, whereas, they never used to before. Golden years, my foot! Lately, I've been using Pops brine with good results. It's really easy and I seem to be able to control the saltyness much better with it. I think next time I'll give your recipe a try.
> 
> Many thanks for all your fine products, advice, and contributions to this site. You've certainly helped kick my smoking experience up another notch! Can't wait to try that new Pellet smoker!
> 
> ShortEnd


You are right on the money...Todd is an awesome fella!!

If you want to use less salt with the Pops method it is quite ok...The last bacon I did with it I used 1/2 cup per gallon....

I have been waiting for Todd to send me some of his local mix..I look at the mail for it every day!!  (hint,hint)

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## meateater

TJohnson said:


> Quote:
> 
> I get my Country Brown Cure from a local butcher supply house, in 10# boxes.  It's premixed with brown sugar, Cure #1 and other chemicals to speed up the curing process.  They also have a Maple Sugar Version that's very good too.  I add extra maple sugar to this one and it's AWESOME!
> 
> Midwestern Research carries the very same cure 5# = $12.45
> 
> http://www.midwesternresearch.com/IW_Products.m4p.pvx?;MULTI_ITEM_SUBMIT
> 
> My first bacon recipe came from SMF Member, "CanadianWild."  I tried his recipe and liked it, and his recipe is the base for my recipe.   I tweaked it a little to what it is today, and figured it was time to share my recipe with other members, so they can enjoy my bacon too.
> 
> We tried brine curing side by side with dry curing, and we liked the results of dry curing better.  The flavor of the spices seem to come thru a little more with dry curing method.  I kinda cheat, and add a couple ounces of water at the start, so it's almost like a slurry or very concentrated brine.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks!
> 
> Whether you use Cure #1, a Premix Like Country Brown Cure or Mortin's TQ, it really does not matter.  It's about making bacon "Safely" and adhering to the manufacturer's directions.
> 
> Another very important factor is the choice of wood and the duration of your smoke.  I use Apple Sawdust or Pellets, and smoke for 12 hours.  Those who use Hickory, may find that 12 hours is too much smoke.  It's a bit of "Trail & Error", but once you hit the right combination, you'll know it!!!
> 
> Keep Makin' Bacon!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd.


----------



## oregon smoker

sounds great! thanks for sharing. ordered my bellys Friday from our local butcher (the only one for 30 miles) and should have them with his order this week, your timing is outstanding!


----------



## alaskanbear

Thanks Todd, actually got my butcher friend to start carring pork bellies, as I have enticed another neighbor, 8 miles away, to start smoking his own bacon..

Rich

PS; such a great time to own a AMZNPS   yeeeehawww..

Rich


----------



## africanmeat

Thanks Todd


----------



## wildflower

Pops recipe???   what is it???   please


----------



## fpnmf

wildflower said:


> Pops recipe???   what is it???   please


I am doing a how to using Pops family recipe..Got most of the pics done.. I will be posting it in the next few days..

Or  here's the gist of it!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451  

  Craig


----------



## michael ark

Thanks yor shareing Todd


----------



## scarbelly

Todd sent me some of this mix and I have used it several times. This stuff is awesome. It is the best bacon I have ever had hands down

Great recipe


----------



## jjwdiver

Where is a good place online to get the cure...any of it.  Apparently they just salt the crap out of stuff here and call it "cured". Cannot find any cure here!  Thanks!

John

Let me add that I'll be headed back to Minnesota on the 20th so anyone there know where to get it. Wally World, Target, whatever.


----------



## pops6927

can you order from Butcher Packer?


jjwdiver said:


> Where is a good place online to get the cure...any of it.  Apparently they just salt the crap out of stuff here and call it "cured". Cannot find any cure here!  Thanks!
> 
> John
> 
> Let me add that I'll be headed back to Minnesota on the 20th so anyone there know where to get it. Wally World, Target, whatever.


----------



## tjohnson

jjwdiver said:


> Where is a good place online to get the cure...any of it.  Apparently they just salt the crap out of stuff here and call it "cured". Cannot find any cure here!  Thanks!
> 
> John
> 
> Let me add that I'll be headed back to Minnesota on the 20th so anyone there know where to get it. Wally World, Target, whatever.




I'll hook you up!

I buy Country Brown Cure in 10# packages and 10# of cure will do 500# of Bacon

Todd


----------



## roller

Is it like Mortons Sugar Cure ???


----------



## venture

Cooler weather coming in soon, we hope.

Great time of year for cold smokes.

C'mon cheese and bacon!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pops6927

Venture said:


> Cooler weather coming in soon, we hope.
> 
> Great time of year for cold smokes.
> 
> C'mon cheese and bacon!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Here in Texas that means anything UNDER 100°, lol!


----------



## wildflower

Pops6927 said:


> Here in Texas that means anything UNDER 100°, lol!


God Bless TEXAS with some rain!!


----------



## tjohnson

Roller said:


> Is it like Mortons Sugar Cure ???




Never used Morton's Sugar Cure.  Only version of Mortons Sugar Cure I can find is "Smoke Flavored".

I add extra spices, so Morton's Sugar Cure would most likely work

Todd


----------



## michael ark

Smoked flavored is all i can find local too.


----------



## graystratcat

Hey Todd, just found this thread after doing some advanced searches for dry cured bacon rubs.  I definitely would like to give your recipe a try that uses the Country Brown Sugar cure.  Question for you, since it's an all-in-one cure, I'm sure it contains sodium nitrite.  Do you know by chance if it also contains sodium nitrate, like TC does?  And please everyone, I'm not trying to start the nitrite/nitrate, cure #1/TC debate back up....not by a long shot.  I'm just interested in knowing what's in the Country Brown Sugar cure before I order it, since the ingredients are not listed on Butcher and Packer's website.  Also, does anyone know the weight of the package sold on B&P's website?  They don't list the weight of the package either.

Thanks in advance!

-Salt


----------



## tjohnson

Here's the ingredients of COUNTRY BROWN CURE

You can use it for a brine or dry rub

Follow the instructions

COUNTRY BROWN CURE w/ SUGAR • H
R01399 • 50# Box
Ingredients: Salt, Brown Sugar, Sodium Nitrite (0.75%), with not more than
2% Propylene Glycol added to prevent caking, and with not more than 1%
Sodium Bicarbonate added as buffer.
Use: 2# cure to 100# meat, 2# per gallon of pickle, for 10% pump.


----------



## graystratcat

Thanks Todd!  Sounds like there's nothing special in that mix.  Just salt, brown sugar and Cure 1... and some anti-caking additives....

I just ordered a couple packs but guess I could have made my own fairly easily... oh well...  live and learn...

-Salt


----------



## tjohnson

Yup, you certainly can make your own

I bought 10#, cheaper than I can make it

TJ


----------



## venture

Just so nobody gets confused. 

Morton's makes three cures as best I can figger.

Scroll to the bottom and make up your own mind?

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## graystratcat

Hey Todd, I'm getting ready to give your recipe a try here in the next day or two.  Question:  have you ever let your bacon cure for more than 10 days?  The reason I ask is I'm calculating the cure time and then the day I would smoke it, but if I had to let the bacon cure an extra day or two due to the weather making for a bad smoking day... was just wondering if you ever had to wait an extra day or two before you could smoke.  My opinion would be an extra day or two shouldn't be of concern... but I thought I'd check with you.

Thanks.

-Salt


----------



## tjohnson

Don't worry about a day or 2

I get antsy, so 7-8 days is my normal cure time

Just make sure you do a test fry, after you rinse, to make sure it's not too salty

Good Luck!

Todd


----------



## 10point

I'm gonna try this recipe soon (first time cold smoking) and have a food saver. Would vaccum sealing the belly while it cure prevent the moisture from being drawn out since there's a minimal amout of air in the package? Want to do it right and would hate to mess it up.


----------



## tjohnson

10point said:


> I'm gonna try this recipe soon (first time cold smoking) and have a food saver. Would vaccum sealing the belly while it cure prevent the moisture from being drawn out since there's a minimal amout of air in the package? Want to do it right and would hate to mess it up.


The salt is what draws out the moisture, not the air.

The vacuum may actually help the cure process

Cure for 7 - 10 days

TJ


----------



## doctorvapor

Can't wait to try this.  It sounds great.


----------



## woodcutter

I really like your recipe and have used many times.


----------



## chadinclw

Drawing out moisture is part of the reason for curing! Go with Todd's advice. Good luck.


----------



## 10point

Much appreciated. I'll be sure and report back once I get going.


----------



## backyard bbq

Thanks and in hungry now.   It's baacccoooonnnn!


----------



## blowfishbbq

Thank you!


----------



## earpaper

have been here for 6 or 7 hours trying to learn how to dry cure bacon and am more confused than when I started…..what I think I know is you use cure #1 at 1 tsp. for 5 lbs. meat. You rub the cure and whatever spices you want on the pork belly put it in a zip lock put it in fridge kipping it between 36 and 38 degrees F turning each day and do 3-4 days per inch of thickness than rinse it off cut off a piece and fry if too salty soak in cold water for a hour re fry and repeat if still too salty…than when salt taste checks out dry meat and set in fridge for 24 hours till it gets tacky than cold smoke keeping it under 100 degrees F  for some 24 hours……well that as I understand isn’t dry cured bacon……its dry wet cured bacon……I don’t want to kill myself and I haven’t really found how to DRY cure bacon…I would think you would use #2 cure for true dry cured bacon but im not sure. I am a commercial fisherman and I run a tender for trident seafood’s around sand point AK…..I have smoked hundreds of lbs. of salmon over the years using 1 cup salt to 1.5 cups brown sugar….i call it a soft cure. Just slather it on the filets (around 30 lbs. of fish at a time… 1 fish per rack….4 racks and yes you can invert 4 more racks and double the load but I find it works better with a single load) put in fridge for about 12 to 18 hours depending on how thick.. also I score the flesh cross ways on the thick ones….rinse off good with cold water pat dry with scott towel load smoker turn it on for 1 or 2 hours without smoke (Bradley smoker)than add smoke for 8 to 12 hours (maple wood pucks) smoker gets about 110 degrees F   than the last hour I bring the internal temp to around 155 degrees than take em out and drizzle some honey on em wrap in foil and give to the fishermen and crew… Than today I read smoking at low heat you need to use cure #1 so ya don’t get sick……not sure if that applies to fish but I can tell you no one has gotten sick from any fish I have smoked…..any way blab la bla I could go on with more questions but at this point I find the more I know the LESS I really KNOW…..can someone help set me clear on some of my ignorance………im leaning toward wet dry bacon but would like to know in a straight forward way of how to make real DRY cure bacon. Thank you


----------

